# Anyone with an EDC pocket organizer idea?



## LowBat (Nov 17, 2006)

I've seen other threads talk about belt holsters and pouches, various lanyards and pocket clips. What I haven’t seen is an inside the pocket organizer. I've got a jacket that I keep various edc items (lighter, Leatherman Micra, spare AA cell, etc.) in, and I get this grocery bag feeling having things loosely floating around and bunching up at the bottom of the pocket. It would be nice to keep small items in some sort of pocket organizer. I tried a Nitize pouch which added way too much bulk. I'm wondering is there a thin pouch, possibly with dividers, that can slip into a jacket pocket to keep multiple edc items in?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 17, 2006)

Reminds me of a thread from a week or two ago. Some guy made a leather pocket holster for various things with dividers in it. No idea which subforum it was in though, I forget.

Personally, for me, with the particular items I carry, I don't see any way around the grocery bag effect.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 17, 2006)

SpecOps makes the BDU Pocket Organizer. Don't know if that would be too big for your needs.


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Nov 17, 2006)

5.11 gear makes different accessry holders that velcro into their proprietary clothing. I have blazers,vests, shirt, pants, jackets etc that all accept what they sell. you may check theri website and either decide it is worth the investment (I did), or it may give you and idea for yoor own manufacture if you are handy with velcro, thread and stuff


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 17, 2006)

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=1864.0
http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=3986.0

JM-99


----------



## TIR (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been using this for about 2 weeks. So far, not bad. Could be thinner, though.

http://www.woolrichelite.com/ProductPages/TPO.htm


----------



## LowBat (Nov 18, 2006)

Some good ideas indeed.

Yes I think the Spec Ops organizer is too big. Something thinner is preferable.

I do have some 5.11 stuff, but looking at their website the accessories for it are for guns, batons, magazines, etc. I just want to carry a few small non-lethal items.

The custom kydex over at edcforums looks really nice! I'm afraid if I join another forum to place an order I'll be spending time over there and the last remnants of my offline life will be gone. I wonder if this is how the Borg got started.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 18, 2006)

if you go to a home health store or if you have a medical store they sell these neet pocket organizers. i have one i carried all my medical stuff during football seison(surefire,medicalshears,forcips, acahol swabs,pens) they work really well but it was a light blue color and now it is a little worn now that football seison is over (i was the medical person/ manager)


----------



## LowBat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey welcome TIR to CPF! I feel privileged you choose my little thread as your first post. The link you sent looks interesting, although I'm looking for something a little smaller.


----------



## Stormstaff (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd be interested in seeing if anyone has any other ideas also.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 20, 2006)

Coyote had a thread about this a couple of weeks back. It was called "photos of my 2 new EDC kits". His designs were excellent and very practical, and he had made the kits himself. 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139580


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 20, 2006)

May not be what you are looking for, but I often have the problem of my EDC ending up laying horizontally at the bottom of my pocket - usually against some change or keys.
So I thought of sewing a vertical divider in my pockets to hold the light upright and keep it away from anything else. This would just be a line of stitching up the existing pocket about 25-30mm from the back edge of the pocket.
For your needs, maybe an additional layer sewn on the the inside of the pocket to add several vertical 'slots' for your tools while keeping the main compartment open. You may need to add some structure or reinforcement to support the stitching if your pocket material is thin - as is usual.

I think a separate case would be more convenient to switch between pants, but I don't like the added bulk and would end up not using it. A few minutes work the day I get a new pair of pants (about twice a year for me anyway...) to sew in one slot (all I would need) would make them more useable.


----------



## Illum (Nov 20, 2006)

does carrying a bait & tackle box count?


----------



## prof (Nov 20, 2006)

Just an idea...not perfect for this thread

What about modifying a cell phone case for belt carry? You'd have to find one that fits the desired light, of course, and would need a bit of work. You might even have enough room to add a spares carrier (like a walmart match box) as needed. Since almost everyone carries a cell phone, no one would look twice.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 20, 2006)

I just use a multi pocket camera bag


----------



## greenLED (Nov 20, 2006)

edcforums.com is the place to be for that!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Nov 20, 2006)

I like this one by Country Comm:

http://www.countycomm.com/POCKETORGANIZER.htm


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 20, 2006)

The "Tactical Wallets" being sold on the EDC forum are good for that.

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=5087.0


----------



## LowBat (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the good suggestions and links. I'm leaning towards finding something like a cloth or nylon tool roll and just cutting it down to three pockets. I also really liked the soft leather four pocket open topped pouch that the guy from E. Oregon made.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never seen that one before, thats' pretty neat!


----------



## Lmtfi (Nov 21, 2006)

I have four of the CountyComm pocket organizers. Great for my needs and a good value for the money.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm liking this thing:

County Comm "Mine Probe" pouch


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 21, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm liking this thing:
> 
> County Comm "Mine Probe" pouch


wow that thing is really nice, man i really like that.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Nov 21, 2006)

I designed a pocket within a pocket, I call it a Pocket Pal. I worked with our own Matt from Art of the Hide and he brought it to life.




Holds an AWR Nano (not shown) an Atwood Prybaby XL an Atwood drop point Booger and a Razor knife. The eyelets are for a pocket chain if needed.




The rear of the Pocket Pal holds up to three credit cards and a place for folded $$$ bills. It's Kangaroo leather for toughness and durability. It stands upright in my right front pocket and nothing rattles around.

Cliff


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, Cliff...I already posted a link to the EDCF thread on that above... 

I want one, btw...

JM-99


----------



## Cliffnopus (Nov 22, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> Yeah, Cliff...I already posted a link to the EDCF thread on that above...
> 
> I want one, btw...
> 
> JM-99


Whoops....sorry, I missed that link.

Cliff


----------



## guntotin_fool (Nov 22, 2006)

I went another route and bought a couple of jackets and shirts from the Duluth trading company that had a lot of the pen and tool pockets sewn in.


----------

